# North Georgia WMA for deer hunting



## Firenatine88 (Sep 16, 2009)

My buddy and I are just getting into hunting, I've got a 270 and all my gear is stored away in a sealed container with dirt cover sent, so I'm just waiting for firearm season to arrive.

My question is which WMA would you recommend for two beginner hunters? I'm currently looking at stands for the both of us. I thought about a two man stand but am concerned that it would be gone in no time (stolen)
Please note that both of us know and practice safety at all times, both shooting and in general. I live in Alpharetta but am willing to drive an hour out, at most an hour and 45 minutes.
Thanks again in advanced,
Brandon.


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 16, 2009)

Cedar Creek.


----------



## The Professor (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not sure how long it would take from where you live, but I have had good success at Oconee WMA.  This is a separate tract of land from Oconee National Forest.


----------



## Trizey (Sep 16, 2009)

My advice....Don't sit with another grown man in a buddy stand. 

Don't overlook sitting on the ground and using the terrain to your advantage.


----------



## hunter44a (Sep 16, 2009)

Trizey said:


> My advice....Don't sit with another grown man in a buddy stand.
> 
> Don't overlook sitting on the ground and using the terrain to your advantage.



And don't be facing each other either.!!!


----------



## Firenatine88 (Sep 16, 2009)

hunter44a said:


> And don't be facing each other either.!!!



Haha The funny thing is my friend who I'm going to be hunting with is a complete homophobe. If I even say something to the fact that he likes men he freaks out. Haha. I hope that this isnt against any rules on here by me saying that. 
I went to walmart today and got a Remington backpack for $10 should be perfect for stashing away snacks and for keeping the nessecities.


----------



## Dupree (Sep 16, 2009)

just about any wma in the distances you want to drive will give you an opportunity at a deer if you do your part.  You are only allowed to have a stand placed the day before you hunt and it has to be removed the following day so i would recomend getting you a good chair or a climbing stand.


----------



## Firenatine88 (Sep 17, 2009)

My friend and I may end up being on the ground for this season. Does anyone know how the deer population is near Cooper's creek? I've camped up there a few times but never really saw many deer.


----------



## kno3mike (Sep 17, 2009)

Try Dawson Forest WMA.


----------



## Firenatine88 (Sep 18, 2009)

kno3mike said:


> Try Dawson Forest WMA.



I don't know about hunting dawson forest.. Those radiation levels are still up. I also haven't seen too many deer up there. Perhaps this has something to do with the massive doses of radiation the forest received.


----------



## kno3mike (Sep 19, 2009)

'Ya got me....Pick up the August issue of GON...it has the WMA Special with last years stats: Number of hunters, numbers of bucks, does taken,  etc. on each WMA...excellent information....ie: Coopers Creek- 470 hunters checked in - 44 bucks taken on the Dec 3-6 hunt.


----------

